# Wer gibt mir seinen Element-Rahmen?



## singletrailer67 (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

suche gegen Euros einen schönen Element-Rahmen für meine 1,84...

Vielleicht möchte ja jemand seinen alten abgeben, weil er sich jetzt den neuen mit Carbon-Hinterbau zulegen möchte.


----------



## clemson (10. Dezember 2006)

Rockies gibt man nicht her ---- der altersruhesitz ist an der wohnzimmerwand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2006)

Ja, ein Rocky gibt man niemals her, vorher verkauft man sein Auto. Wer einmal ein RM gefahren ist liebt es so das er es niemals wieder hergeben wird.


----------



## Der Toni (10. Dezember 2006)

und wenn es schon mal sein muss, dann aber nur in gute Hände.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. Dezember 2006)

Würdest Du Deine Frau verkaufen?


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Dezember 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Würdest Du Deine Frau verkaufen?



Vielleicht für ein Element....?

Kann da noch nicht mitreden, fahre im Moment noch ein anderes CC-Bike.

Also, wenn ihr ein neues Mitglied in der Gemeinde haben wollt....


----------



## s.d (10. Dezember 2006)

Das problem ist das der idelle  und der reale WErt dermaßen weit auseinander liegt das ein Verkauf einfach nicht in Frage kommt


----------



## singletrailer67 (10. Dezember 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Das problem ist das der idelle  und der reale WErt dermaßen weit auseinander liegt das ein Verkauf einfach nicht in Frage kommt



Okay, hab mir schon gedacht, dass die Religiösen hier in diesem Forum ihren Gott nicht abgeben....


----------



## lowisbmx (11. Dezember 2006)

schau doch mal in der bucht, da sind immer welche drin:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...7QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...6QQihZ011QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

oder
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...3QQihZ003QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2006)

Oh Gott, du stellst hier Links zum Rocky Folterkeller rein? Es gibt Dinge die will ich garn nicht sehen


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Dezember 2006)

lowisbmx schrieb:


> schau doch mal in der bucht, da sind immer welche drin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-E...7QQihZ001QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Teufelswerk!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2006)

Vorsichtig - Da habe ich schließlich meine Liebe zum ersten Mal gesehen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Dezember 2006)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Okay, hab mir schon gedacht, dass die Religiösen hier in diesem Forum ihren Gott nicht abgeben....



Unser fleischgewordener Gott ist Wade Simmons, unsere Räder sind unser Werkzeug zur verbreitung des EINEN Glaubens!  

@s.d: Ein Verkauf kommt sowieso nicht in Frage!


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2006)

JA wir sind seine Missionare und versuchen immer mehr Ungläubigen den Bikerhimmel zu ermöglichen  

@FlowZero nein niemals alleine der Gedanke  weiche von mir Dämon


----------



## dubbel (11. Dezember 2006)

clemson schrieb:


> Rockies gibt man nicht her ---- der altersruhesitz ist an der wohnzimmerwand


...wenn er so weich geworden ist, dass er nicht mehr fahrbar ist, und durch nen anderen taiwan-rahmen ersetzt werden muss. 
also nach der zweiten saison oder so.


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2006)

schon? Hab da noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht

Wer Marathons fährt dem wird auffallen das dort sehr oft auch sehr alte RMs mitfahren also wirklich alt 10 Jahre oder mehr oder auch weniger aber hab ich alles schon gesehen das ist gar nicht so selten. Ein altes Spezi oder Scott ect hab ich noch nie gesehen. 
Aber warscheinlich kommt das daher das alle RM Fahrer nur Poser sind und ! mal im Jahr einen Rennen fürs Ego fahren darum halten die so lang.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Dezember 2006)

ach lass mal, der dubbel will nur stänkern weil er neidisch ist und kein Rocky hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (11. Dezember 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ach lass mal, der dubbel will nur stänkern weil er neidisch ist und kein Rocky hat.




WAS?! Den muss man gleich missionieren oder auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen


----------



## s.d (11. Dezember 2006)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ach lass mal, der dubbel will nur stänkern weil er neidisch ist und kein Rocky hat.



Das war ja auch nur ironisch gemeit zumindest der Letzte Teil...

Der ist unwürdig missioniert zu werden genau so wie der Erwin


----------



## lowisbmx (12. Dezember 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Oh Gott, du stellst hier Links zum Rocky Folterkeller rein? Es gibt Dinge die will ich garn nicht sehen



ich würde es das fegefeuer nennen, wenn das radl in gute hände kommt wendet sich letztendlich alles zum guten. wenn nicht, naja....dann stehts im schlimmsten fall neben einem votec fully in einem feuchten kalten kellerraum.


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Dezember 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Der ist unwürdig missioniert zu werden genau so wie der Erwin



 Ja der Erwin


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2006)

naja....dann stehts im schlimmsten fall neben einem votec fully in einem feuchten kalten kellerraum.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> hör auf mit solchen Horrorszenarien.
> 
> Der Erwin darf niemals ein rm bekommen


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Dezember 2006)

Wann gibts eigentlich wieder ein Rockytreffen, denn ich denke gerade an die Leute die ihr Rocky verbotener weiße bei der Tour in ihr Hotelzimmer mitgenomen haben


----------



## s.d (12. Dezember 2006)

naja es wahr eine Ehre für diese Jugendherberge so was Edles wird sie wohl noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen haben


----------



## xfisch555 (13. Dezember 2006)

hab ne z1 drop off von 2004 mit 130 fw


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Dezember 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Wann gibts eigentlich wieder ein Rockytreffen...:



Hey Klasse Idee. Planen wir wieder ein Rocky-Treffen.
Vieleicht diesmal etwas später im Jahr (Juni/Juli) damit wir Tourer nicht wieder, wie im Reintal, durch Schnee waten müssen


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich wirklich gut an!!! 

Wenn es nciht wieder am A... der Welt ist komme ich diesmal auch gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (13. Dezember 2006)

Was heißt hier am Arsch der Welt??? München ist der NABEL der Welt!


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Hey Klasse Idee. Planen wir wieder ein Rocky-Treffen.
> Vieleicht diesmal etwas später im Jahr (Juni/Juli) damit wir Tourer nicht wieder, wie im Reintal, durch Schnee waten müssen




Leider bin ich nicht so der Tourenfahrer, da mir immer schnell die Puste ausgeht . Außerdem möchte ich euch ja mein neues Switch zeigen  , bin gerade gehörig am schrauben aber leider habe ich immer noch nicht alles zusammen...


----------



## soederbohm (13. Dezember 2006)

Es wird ja sicher wieder geteilt in Tourer und Bikeparkler. Aber back to topic (was immer es war). Das hier ist eher was für den Community-Talk.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. Dezember 2006)

Stuttgart!! Das ist die beste Ecke!!! 

Ne München passt schon!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (13. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Es wird ja sicher wieder geteilt in Tourer und Bikeparkler. Aber back to topic (was immer es war). Das hier ist eher was für den Community-Talk.



Ja dann schlag das mal da vor !


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir doch was anderes....


----------



## singletrailer67 (13. Dezember 2006)

Ihr schreibt ja so gerne, wer kann mir denn ein ETS-X empfehlen?
Das bekommt man wohl eher als ein Element.....


----------



## Clemens (14. Dezember 2006)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Ihr schreibt ja so gerne, wer kann mir denn ein ETS-X empfehlen?
> Das bekommt man wohl eher als ein Element.....




schau mal hier nach: www.bikediscount.de 

vielleicht gibts noch Restbestände von Elementrahmen vergangener Jahrgänge in Deiner Größe! Da hab ich im Lauf der Jahre auch schon einige Frames gekauft.

Clemens


----------



## singletrailer67 (14. Dezember 2006)

Clemens schrieb:


> schau mal hier nach: www.bikediscount.de
> 
> vielleicht gibts noch Restbestände von Elementrahmen vergangener Jahrgänge in Deiner Größe! Da hab ich im Lauf der Jahre auch schon einige Frames gekauft.
> 
> Clemens



Danke Clemens,

die haben noch einige zu guten Kursen da... 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenheizer (10. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Hey Klasse Idee. Planen wir wieder ein Rocky-Treffen.
> Vieleicht diesmal etwas später im Jahr (Juni/Juli) damit wir Tourer nicht wieder, wie im Reintal, durch Schnee waten müssen



Macht doch mal einer einen neuen Fred zwecks Treffen auf!
Im Frühjahr gibts auf jeden Fall ein Treffen bei Markus in Haxthausen. (MT-Sports)


----------



## Der Toni (10. Januar 2007)

Scheibenheizer schrieb:


> Macht doch mal einer einen neuen Fred zwecks Treffen auf!
> Im Frühjahr gibts auf jeden Fall ein Treffen bei Markus in Haxthausen. (MT-Sports)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256431


----------

